# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  طلب مساعدة

## rachid218

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
لدي هاتف Nokia 100 لا يقبل تشغيل بطاقات سيم شبكات المغرب.
هل من برنامج يمكن من فتحه و جعله يقبل أي شبكة إتصال؟
أرجو أن يكون سهل الإستعمال فلا خبرة لدي في هذا المجال. 
جازاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## gsm_bouali

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
> لدي هاتف Nokia 100 لا يقبل تشغيل بطاقات سيم شبكات المغرب.
> هل من برنامج يمكن من فتحه و جعله يقبل أي شبكة إتصال؟
> أرجو أن يكون سهل الإستعمال فلا خبرة لدي في هذا المجال. 
> جازاكم الله خير الجزاء.

 
فك شفرة هذا المودال ليس مجاني 
لايوجد أي برنامج مجاني يستطيع فك شفرة  Nokia 100 تستطيع أن تحمله إلي تقني في صيانة الهاتف الجوال لفك شفرته

----------


## rachid218

بارك الله فيك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

